# "Billy Tin"



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was given a "billy tin" in a camping set from my brother, and I have a vague idea of how to use it, but other than just using it to cook over the embers of an open fire if not in the fire itself, is there anything I need to know?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Does it look like the picture attached (or something similar)?


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

It's a smaller one. About the size of a cereal bowl.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Small flame under it would allow it to cook food, but, the depth of it could make it so that stews would burn to the bottom before the top is hot enough to eat. A "slow-heat" all around would get the food to eating temperature quicker than a "fast-heat" generated directly at the bottom. Having some traditional charcoal (like Kingsford) would be a great way to have a slow-heat around the BillyTin. Two to four briquettes spread evenly would be about perfect.

That handle will get hot - very hot - so make sure that you have something between your hand and the handle at all times.

Beyond that, practice making different things in the pot - from "cowboy coffee" to teas, soups, stews ... anything liquid-based would work best.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> Small flame under it would allow it to cook food, but, the depth of it could make it so that stews would burn to the bottom before the top is hot enough to eat. A "slow-heat" all around would get the food to eating temperature quicker than a "fast-heat" generated directly at the bottom. Having some traditional charcoal (like Kingsford) would be a great way to have a slow-heat around the BillyTin. Two to four briquettes spread evenly would be about perfect.
> 
> That handle will get hot - very hot - so make sure that you have something between your hand and the handle at all times.
> 
> Beyond that, practice making different things in the pot - from "cowboy coffee" to teas, soups, stews ... anything liquid-based would work best.


Thanks! However, I must admit I learned the "handle gets hot" thing already. I've managed some dry meat cooking but stews and other things are what made me nervous. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you want to practice, maybe start out with some basic canned stews or soups from the grocery-store and just do the re-heat thing till you get a good feel for the way that it warms food.

After that, it would be nothing at all to spend time looking through the recipe-share section for different soups and stews and make very small portions of them in that small pot.

The soups and stews that I make will normally feed 4 people one meal a day for a week, I'll eat a meal or two and then freeze or can the rest in single meal-sized portions.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

They sell little fuel pellets that you can use. Little white bricks that burn well. Or you could use charcoal or wood. Something that would be easy to make in that while camping is small grain cous cous with chicken stock, veggies, and canned chicken. Small grain cous cous doesn't require simmering. Boil water with chick stock remove from heat add all ingredients cover and let sit for 7 minutes. All these foods are easy to stock and kinda cheap. Good protein for hiking. Have fun


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> If you want to practice, maybe start out with some basic canned stews or soups from the grocery-store and just do the re-heat thing till you get a good feel for the way that it warms food.
> 
> After that, it would be nothing at all to spend time looking through the recipe-share section for different soups and stews and make very small portions of them in that small pot.


Cool. Thanks! I'll be sure to try that next time I get the chance to camp out. I'm hoping it'll give me a wider arrangement to eat from.  I'm just little timid after burning the snot of myself... I was a little worried about damaging the tin too. My brother said it used to be my grandpa's so...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

What yall got there be a GI canteen cup an heater. They was designed ta fit the 2 quart canteen what was carried on the belt. They weren't totally designed ta cook in, more ta eat outa, but they was a multi use tool. In a pinch ya cooked in em. Either that er yer helmet when they was made outa steel.

Heavier foods yer gonna learn ta stir alot. Trioxane bars was used in the 60's an 70's fer the fuel, that got replaced when mre's come out.

Ifin that was yer grandpa's, ya got a piece a history there. More en likely he had it in korea, maybe WWII.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> What yall got there be a GI canteen cup an heater.


Yup!
And here's what the kit looks like (less the heater):










Semi-Nested:










Handy little setup, I've always found.

(had this set since I was in..... I'll NEVER part with it)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sybil6 said:


> Cool. Thanks! I'll be sure to try that next time I get the chance to camp out. I'm hoping it'll give me a wider arrangement to eat from.  I'm just little timid after burning the snot of myself... I was a little worried about damaging the tin too. My brother said it used to be my grandpa's so...


Why wait till you are camping? Go into the backyard and have a "cook-out" right there - make your lunch or supper in it and figure out what works best for your meal.

If there are problems, you know that there is more food nearby or some guidance from those here on the board who have done it before :2thumb:


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> What yall got there be a GI canteen cup an heater. They was designed ta fit the 2 quart canteen what was carried on the belt. They weren't totally designed ta cook in, more ta eat outa, but they was a multi use tool. In a pinch ya cooked in em. Either that er yer helmet when they was made outa steel.
> 
> Heavier foods yer gonna learn ta stir alot. Trioxane bars was used in the 60's an 70's fer the fuel, that got replaced when mre's come out.
> 
> Ifin that was yer grandpa's, ya got a piece a history there. More en likely he had it in korea, maybe WWII.


That's actually what my mom said. Haha. But the bottom piece is a remake, 2007, so I doubt it's from the war. But with the wear and tear on the rest of it I wouldn't be surprised. My grandfather fought in WWII.



Outpost said:


> Yup!
> And here's what the kit looks like (less the heater):
> 
> Semi-Nested:
> ...


I have that canteen as well as the cover too! I also have his sleep mat from the war. It's a little more roughed up though. :blushes: I'm a marine brat... My brother is enlisted, both my mom's dad and my dad'd dad were enlisted, and I have a lot of the old fashion, sturdy gear of theirs in my b.o.b. 



NaeKid said:


> Why wait till you are camping? Go into the backyard and have a "cook-out" right there - make your lunch or supper in it and figure out what works best for your meal.
> 
> If there are problems, you know that there is more food nearby or some guidance from those here on the board who have done it before :2thumb:


It's snowing here, so I think I'll stay inside tonight. Haha. When I say camp, I mean, when its not freezing! Hahaha. I camp out on the furthest edge of my property ever weekend I can so, if it's warmer tomorrow, I'll be testing it out.  Thanks for the help though!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Weeeellll what if you have to BO on this weather? But please do make sure you have adequate rescources I'd hate to read about a sybil sickle in the news. But you might consider pushing your comfort zones a bit. It is unlikely you will get to choose the time and circumstance of a real Bug OUt.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

jsriley5 said:


> Weeeellll what if you have to BO on this weather? But please do make sure you have adequate rescources I'd hate to read about a sybil sickle in the news. But you might consider pushing your comfort zones a bit. It is unlikely you will get to choose the time and circumstance of a real Bug OUt.


I'm prepared for cold weather. I just don't think my baby cousins want to be dragged out in the sleet to try something to eat. Hahaha. I'm a horrid cook, and I'll probably mess it up the first time, so I'll save it for a day when the little boys don't have to suffer my horrible cooking with me. Haha.


----------



## KPGunn (Feb 2, 2013)

As mentioned above what you have there is a canteen cup and stand. Very useful, heat up coffee, tea, water, melt snow, cook rice, heat up a meal etc. Very useful piece of gear.

It is also still a standard issued piece of gear.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you coot! I was about to mention the canteen thing...I keep my eyes open for those style of canteen cups and the cooking stand underneath as well. They are getting hard to find, but sometimes I get lucky at the surplus store...and I will never part with my canteen cup, cooking stand, nor the metal canteen neither. Its just too doggone handy - in winter and summer alike.


----------

